# NetX PRO



## NetGEL (Apr 27, 2016)

Now is available NetX PRO. There are new features available:

- Traceroute shows the route of packets that are sent from the smartphone to target host. It's possible to see the route also on the map.
- IP calculator: this tool calculate the network parameters like netmask, ip address range hosts number etc...
- MAC address lookup allow to get the vendor from MAC address.
- Network position shows the position on the map of the network scanned.
- Backup/Restore data on the local folder or with Google drive.

If you are interested this is the link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...netgel.netxpro

Thanks to all those who will support the development of this app.


----------

